# Guinea Pig - Choking?



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

My sisters gpig seems to be choking, he's coughing and white foam is coming out of his nose and mouth. 
They're leaving to take him to the Emergency Vet right now, but it's about 30-45 minutes away. So we were hoping there was something they could do to help him in the meantime?

-Edit- This vet is saying he has a URI.... I have never heard of a URI causing a gpig to foam at the mouth. Any one ever heard of this? 


He has passed on :'( Rest In Peace Icarus <3


----------



## Blizaga (Apr 7, 2011)

Sorry for your loss


----------

